# Lady Gaga



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This is probably the stupidest thread I've ever made, but I'm just curious.

I think she's just about the hottest thing going, but I know people that think she's physically repulsive.
Personally, I think her face is gorgeous, but I can see how it's not for everybody.

If a guy doesn't think at least her body is hot, I seriously question his orientation.

So I know this thread is completely idiotic... but humor me.:laugh:

p.s. If ya need a reminder, check out from 4:14 onward...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

pretty sure there was already a thread like this, but she is hideous... not attractive in the least bit. she has a horse face and she is so unattractive that i can't look past that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess she wears all those weird costumes because she is not 'hot' in the classic sense.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bad enough 1 thread had to even be made on it.....let alone 2.....


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

she has a penis.... you homosexual


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> pretty sure there was already a thread like this, but she is hideous... not attractive in the least bit. she has a horse face and she is so unattractive that i can't look past that.


C'mon partner I bet that with some two or three tequilas inside you'd shagg her.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Bad enough 1 thread had to even be made on it.....let alone 2.....:rasp:


sh*t, I didn't know there was another one...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

id do her although her personality sucks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Bad enough 1 thread had to even be made on it.....let alone 2.....:rasp:


sh*t, I didn't know there was another one...
[/quote]

Drugs fry brains....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thats a guy...man.

I saw the youtube vid Gordez posted.....pour holy water on it and throw it outside on a sunny day!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Here you go....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...mp;hl=lady+gaga


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I know who lady gaga is this time yaaaaaaaaa. 
Her music sucks and she us somewhat nasty but her in performance mode trying to act all sexy it makes it worse.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i can't get over the whole penis thing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... she's pretty fugly...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

All in the eyes of the beholder. I personally dont like women that air brush on there make up in thin even coats of ten.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Tdot_Jack said:


> she has a penis.... you homosexual


Yep...

She/it has a ding dong!!!

***!!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I like her.

She has a Vagina.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i think she should hook up with marylin manson...they seem very compatable.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's a good call Muskie or better yet if he was still alive. G.G Allen


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> I like her.
> 
> She has a Vagina.


Do you have proof??


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really P-man?

She has a descent body but her nose kills me.
Take off all that make up and I'll let ya know but, She isn't anything better then what is local to me...shes just made up.

Her dancing and outfits are hot which adds to it but....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Really P-man?
> 
> She has a descent body but her nose kills me.
> Take off all that make up and I'll let ya know but, She isn't anything better then what is local to me...shes just made up.
> ...


you forgot to mention the 36 inch c*ck she's dragging around.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> I like her.
> 
> She has a Vagina.


Do you have proof??
[/quote]

Yup. Search Google. I bet you can find a fine cameltoe shot of her. If you find a bulge.......well then guess i was wrong.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Got a dick..."









Who starts these rumors...
And even more baffling... who believes them?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> I like her.
> 
> She has a Vagina.


Do you have proof??
[/quote]

Yup. Search Google. I bet you can find a fine cameltoe shot of her. If you find a bulge.......well then guess i was wrong.
[/quote]

Found it...
Looks pretty 'femmie' to me...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I like her.
> 
> She has a Vagina.


Do you have proof??
[/quote]

Yup. Search Google. I bet you can find a fine cameltoe shot of her. If you find a bulge.......well then guess i was wrong.
[/quote]

Found it...
Looks pretty 'femmie' to me...:nod:
[/quote]

With a hot glue gun and a roll of duct tape, anyone can do that...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I cringe at the idea of how you know that...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I like her.
> 
> She has a Vagina.


Do you have proof??
[/quote]

Yup. Search Google. I bet you can find a fine cameltoe shot of her. If you find a bulge.......well then guess i was wrong.
[/quote]

Found it...
Looks pretty 'femmie' to me...:nod:
[/quote]

I'd lick it !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd stick it!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

so the well has gone dry for you two....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> "Got a dick..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't tell you but a rumor is good enough for me...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Fastforward to 4 min 15 Seconds












































Funny how my GF couldnt get me to watch this , But as Soon as P Man posts it. lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

We all know where I stand here.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I like her.
> 
> She has a Vagina.


Do you have proof??
[/quote]

Yup. Search Google. I bet you can find a fine cameltoe shot of her. If you find a bulge.......well then guess i was wrong.
[/quote]

Found it...
Looks pretty 'femmie' to me...:nod:
[/quote]
can i change my vote now?lolz


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> i think she should hook up with marylin manson...they seem very compatable.


 They actually collaborated and did a remix of her song "Disco Stick"... It's a pretty good version.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would hit it if I had five gallons of varsol to get to her actual lips. And a machete for those hairdos.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

:laugh:

RnR... you're too much man...



zippa said:


> i think she should hook up with marylin manson...they seem very compatable.


 They actually collaborated and did a remix of her song "Disco Stick"... It's a pretty good version.





[/quote]

I love club music man...
I actually have green robotic lasers and a fog machine with surround system in my livingroom...
It's pretty funny when ya have friends over and have an actual nightclub in yer house...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> I love club music man...
> I actually have green robotic lasers and a fog machine with surround system in my livingroom...
> It's pretty funny when ya have friends over and have an actual nightclub in yer house...


I can't wait to move my Blue Couch and beer fridge into your house.
It sounds like alot of fun. Invite chicks over.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i voted ugly all around. she really is disgusting to look at. and she does not have a hot body


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You got it T&C!!! If you combine both ugly&nice and ugly&ugly and it's a landslide. Cause I'm not too sure guys would hit something that Her face was a train wreck. If she got a body transplant sure I would be trying to keep all options open


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Not ugly, but not attractive either. No ass, not really any tits to speak of, rail thin, somebody feed that poor girl a cheeseburger.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Somebody feed that girl some talent first and then some fashion decenty and then maybe if we really feel we have to give her some cheezies or a PB&J


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

i wouldn't kick her out of bed


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i voted gay
Sometimes I look at her and I think I'd deffo stick it to her, but then I look at her and I wouldn't even touch her with Bullsnakes, then I look at her and think sh*t she looks like a dude..... but I'd still stick it to her/him


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

def repost... b/c i made the original. She's hideous, dick or not.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't believe this thread is still going!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Somebody feed that girl some talent first and then some fashion decenty and then maybe if we really feel we have to give her some cheezies or a PB&J


Good point. Forgot all about the retarded music and dress. Have to fix that too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> Not ugly, but not attractive either. No ass, not really any tits to speak of, rail thin, somebody feed that poor girl a cheeseburger.


No tits or ass?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

i wouldnt touch it with someone else's


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You guys crack me up.

Those of you who say you wouldn't touch her... I'd like to see some pics of the chicks you're bangin'









(That is... if yer really bangin' chicks...)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

She's hotter than probably 90 percent of these nay sayers wives/gf.

I think she is pretty hot, I have fapped it to a few of her music vids before.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ You and your 'fappin'


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Love Lady Ga Ga......IMHO I see the natural beauty in her and to me she is gorgeous, plus she is very talented.

No tits or Ass? ........thats a good one.







Her frigen body is incredible, especially when she takes off the Polar bear coat.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> She's hotter than probably 90 percent of these nay sayers wives/gf.
> 
> I think she is pretty hot, I have fapped it to a few of her music vids before.


you do know there are better sites to 'fap' too. Most of her vids have 20 half naked dudes prancing around with her... or is that why you like them.... oops this is awkward


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

She's bangin... She got a big ol booty and as for her being ugly without makeup on... Who gives a f*ck so are 75% of women


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Those of you who say you wouldn't touch her... I'd like to see some pics of the chicks you're bangin'
> 
> ...


Exactly... I'm glad you said it. Gaga is hot as f*ck. Even with the penis.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't get past the cack..


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ugly all the way around.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to retract my former opinion please.

I cant stand this bitch!

Every damn day.

/On the way to work, every radio station

"GAGAGA OO LALALA, ROMA ROMA ROMA ROAM"

/At work

"TTTTTTTELIPHONE YOUR NOT GUNNA REACH MY TTTTTELEPHONE"

/On the way home from work

"JUYST DANCE GUNNA BE OKAYYYYYY JUS DODO DDANCE"

I hear her atleast 15 times throught my 9 hour day at work. I have never physically felt nauseous from something I have heard, but her voice makes me sick. Im spoon fed so much lady gaga music that I physically feel ill when I hear her voice now.

Also that Wavin Flag remix with all of the Canadian Artist is getting on my nerves as well. They play that once every hour, but at least I get to laugh when its the guy singing in french turn to sing in that song.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

still hot. i gave you another minus sym. not like it matters...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Where do I even begin?

You guys are royally f*cked!








This girl is smokin hot. Ya she wears lots of makeup and has slutty clothes..........ok? Who cares if she wears all the makeup? She looks hot and that's all that matters to me.

What's with the people saying ohh ya but her personality sucks...ummm..since when does a girls personality come into play when deciding if you'd slam it to her or not?

And people saying she has a dick? and even worse, people beleiving it? I'm just going to stop right there and not even get into how messed up that is. Same with people saying she's hideous. If she's hideous then I guess more guys are dating supermodels than what I thought, who knew!

I don't know, this is all just my opinion..
But one thing is certain, I would do absolutely disgusting and unforgivable things to her..and I have no problem admitting that.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm amazed that my old thread was dug back up!









And Sheppard I think you pretty much said it best.
I mean c'mon people.

Anybody who says her body isn't hot is lying, and anybody who says this face isn't GORGEOUS has got to be kidding.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Who's the wiseguy who gave me a negative on that comment!







Well played sir!

I should have seen that coming! My rep is now deteriorating after that!
*sigh* oh well...my reply was straight from the heart, no filler on that one.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I got your back Sheppard!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I got your back Sheppard!!


X2


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just because you ******** think shes hot doesnt mean everyone else think the same.

personnaly i find her repulsive. although i think her music is pretty gnarly


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I got your back Sheppard!!


X2








[/quote]

I returned the favour, thanks guys!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

once she proved to me she didnt have a weiner, id let her fillate me. that would be about it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

and I say that because I am not attracted to her, I voted that she has a nice body, which I think she sorta does, her boobs are just weird, but her butt is nice. Just the total package.... doesnt do it for me. however ill bet she gives some mean top. if you know what i mean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

How would you guys compare here to this girl who plays her in this parody...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

the lady in laheys parody is much better, nicer body.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

agreed- girl in the parody also isn't ass ugly, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^^^ hahahahaha. laughing really hard at that comment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

how the f*ck did I end up with -16 you pricks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> the lady in laheys parody is much better, nicer body.


I agree...

I get about 3/4" more wood from the parody chick than I do from Lady Gaga.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

-1 for blubbering all over the thread


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Lahey said:


> how the f*ck did I end up with -16 you pricks


What are you bitchin' about, I've got -24









Okay, make that -25 you asswipe...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

+1


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

+1 for you too.









(This rating thing is fuckin' hilarious.)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

The girl in the parody is alright I guess, you can't really tell with those huge bukkake blockers she's wearing the whole time. She's got a nice body though.


----------

